
Ask HN: Best Raspberry Pi Configuration for Teaching Linux Server Management - rreyes1979
Hi all. We want to start teaching Linux Server Management for low income kids in Ecuador. We are thinking about how much it would be required to equip a small lab with Raspberry Pi&#x27;s for this task. What would your recommendations be? Thanks in advance.
======
Outdoorsman
I second this, as I've been asked to teach a week of "computer camp" this
summer at a youth camp in the U.S. ...specifics are welcomed!

~~~
rreyes1979
FYI: [http://superuser.com/questions/1028679/best-raspberry-pi-
con...](http://superuser.com/questions/1028679/best-raspberry-pi-
configuration-for-teaching-linux-server-management)

